# TT - 2 Year Anniversary



## MizzJ (Jul 26, 2013)

It's been 27 months since my TT! I feel terrific - better than ever. This forum was such a blessing in getting back to normal. Who knew that all your vitamins and minerals needed to be optimal as well (I didn't)? While I still have days where crazy stuff happens, I have reached a point where I can say that most things are not thyroid related. I certainly couldn't say that 15 months ago. What I have noticed since the TT:

Scar: What scar?

Weight: I've dropped 31 pounds so far (and 20 more to go). I don't have a problem losing weight as long as I follow a decent diet and workout for 30 minutes. What's most interesting is that I don't gain weight at the drop of a hat.

Hair: I chopped off all of my hair and wore protective styles while dealing with the hair loss /hormone regulation. I thought I was going to be bald. One day the loss just "stopped" and hair started growing everywhere. It's much thicker, healthier, grows like a weed but the texture has changed and it's super tangly. Oh well. I no longer freak out when it's time to wash my hair. That was the worst.

Sleep: It envelopes me every night and no more boxes are arriving at my house from all the late night shopping. Granted, as part of my new vitamin regime since the TT, I have to take loads of magnesium which might have something to do with it but I am thrilled that I can simply GO TO SLEEP.

Skin: My skin is glowing. I imagine it could be a combination of things but I look more radiant. Two years ago, my face was PUFFY and it was not the "you need to lose some weight" kind of puffy. It was more of a "what is going on with your face - you look sick" kind of thing.

Ankle Swelling: My left ankle would swell for no apparent reason. Everything was tested and God forbid I had to get on a plane or the temperature rose above 80 degrees. Now I can get on a plane without compression socks. I can wear strappy sandals in the summer instead of flip flops.

Blood Pressure: It was all over the place and maddening. One day it just dropped and I nearly fainted at work (and I've since had to stop taking blood pressure meds).

What's Next: I want to add Selenium to my daily regime. My naturopath said I it will help convert T4 to T3. I"m going to give it a shot - can't hurt.

The struggle is real. However, the moderators and many other folks on this forum were right - it really does get better. Never thought I'd type those words!

Have a blessed week.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I love this!!!! Congrats on getting to such a great place


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Ditto what joplin said!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Wow!!!! Wonderful story and thank you so much for sharing as it will give other posters hope!!

I am so so happy for you! Truly!

Hugs,


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

So happy for you!!


----------



## MizzJ (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks for all the guidance (directly and indirectly) over the years! Very much appreciated.


----------

